# Ms Olympia 2013 WPD



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dana Lynn Bailey has done it! 

WON the first Womens physique Olympia.

Possibly the most inspirational female athlete in the world at the moment?!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats with these new physique categories neil?

i see men on stage in board shorts too..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I think its an attempt to provide more 'attainable' physiques on stage for the 'mainstream public' to aspire to.

I like the Women's Physique class, they have good muscularity and condition but still attain the "feminine" look.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so whats the ladies class with the really big girls in called now neil?

she just looks like trained figure to me 

any thoughts on being able to hide poor quads n hams with shorts? sounds right up my alleyway lol... altho also a massive cop out...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

That's the Women's Bodybuilding Class, won by Iris Kyle...the greatest bodybuilder of all time.

The stuff said about the board shorts hiding weak legs is pretty unfounded, TBH. Most of them have decent legs, but its part of the criteria.

I'll be honest, I don't see Men's Physique or Womens Bikini classes as being part of bodybuilding, on the basis that the object of their focus is 'not' actually buliding the body, as to great a level of muscularity will see them marked down.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I know it's confusing.

Women's physique is not the men's 'bikini' class. It's to fit inbetween Bodyfitness and the biggest class of 'Bodybuilding'.

It's aimed at women who don't want to or can't achieve the size competitors such as Lisa Cross have, but who also like to get hard and defined.

I've been very interested in this class and it's certainly doable to national level(if not further) for the biggest natty competitors. One or two ex nabba Trained Figure ladies seem to be headed into this class, especially since it's a way for them to achieve pro status. Bodyfitness still has a soft rounded look, particularly in the quads. NABBA Trained Figure look is too 'hard' for BF, and I think translates quite nicely into Physique. Physique allows women who want to get hard to get hard, and provides opportunity for a proper routine round. It also ditches the heels.

I'd say it's best described the women's equivalent of the Men's Classic class.

I like the look and I particulary like Dana Linn Bailey. She's also a competitor who's worked hard, found her class, has a fantastic business head on her(she has people staying up til midnight to buy her limited clothing designs) doesn't have breast implants and this, along with her fab physique makes her one of the women I use as inspiration and have a lot of admiration for.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Women's bodybuilding has gone to fcuk, too many classes all taking too many drugs.

A complete rethink is needed by fresh minds not influenced by money.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I was so pleased to see Dana win Miss Physique Olympia. She looks awesome and she is a credit to the sport in my opinion plus a really nice and friendly lady. I watched most of it but then I fell asleep. My sleep is more important these days!!


----------



## cessitfoivi (Aug 11, 2014)

the Women's Physique class, they have good muscularity and condition but still attain the "feminine" look.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

They basically don't get massive, I'm never sure if 'feminine' is patronising.

I find Lisa Cross very "femininine", she's a soft face, nice smooth skin but I know what you mean!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

DLB, Rosie Harte, Trish Warren etc are all good adverts for womens BB in my opinion, Lisa is a bit too big for me.


----------

